

Ask HN – Are there any YC companies offering student internships this summer? - film42

I&#x27;m a student and would love to learn from a YC team. Are any hiring interns this summer?
======
tagabek
I would suggest getting in touch (ie. emailing, Tweeting) with 20 or so
startups that you're interested in and asking to meet the founder(s) over
coffee. Ask them everything you can about their company/product and their
specific role in everything. Let them ask you about what you're up to and
subtly mention your search for an internship.

HN is a great place to start, though. Good luck!

